# Gradient Filter Query LR6



## Eightysevens (Nov 5, 2015)

I began using LR6 recently having used LR4 for years, this is just one of the odd issues I've encountered:

Gradient filters have a changed function: If I set up a custom filter & drag it across an image, then further tweaking the filter, the new tweaks (temporarily) update the custom filter if I drag across a second, rather than the second filter debasing to the original custom set filter.

Is there a setting I've not yet found which prevents custom filters being updated whilst using multiple on one image?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 5, 2015)

For Gradient filter, radial filter, adjustment brush-
Two situations with a subtle difference to the order when setting the sliders:
1. Open tool,  apply tool to image,  adjust sliders,  close tool.
2. Open tool, adjust sliders, apply tool to image,  close tool.

In case 1. The slider settings when you 'open' are saved when you 'close'  This works to keep your settings like a 'default'
In case 2. The slider settings you make before using the tool become the new 'default' when you close the tool.

To maintain the same settings for every time you use a tool, you need to follow procedure 1.  Or make good use of the adjustment Presets.


----------



## Eightysevens (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you I-See-Light, but this isn't what I mean. I understand that the sliders work that way in LR4, but in LR6 there is a difference:

LR4: Open tool, adjust sliders, apply tool to image, adjust sliders further, apply tool for 2nd time (sliders default on application).
LR6: Open tool, adjust sliders, apply tool to image, adjust sliders further, apply tool for 2nd time (sliders do not default on application, but retain new adjustments). Here I have to close the tool & re-open to add a 2nd application, or, manually reset the sliders.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes Eightysevens, I get what you are about now.
It is so long since I used LR4 I have no recollection of how it worked.

My workflow for the Gradient filter in LR6-CC is to-
1. Press [M] , set my default adjustment, Press [M] again.  (convenient to keep a finger over the keyboard [M] ) 
2. Press [M] and Apply a gradient or two, -adjust sliders, apply a different gradient or two.
3. Press [M] to exit the Gradient tool.
4. Press [M] to re-enter the Gradient tool- back to the default settings set in step 1..

I am accustomed to this now and the keyboard [M] makes it so much easier and quicker than mousing onto the tool icon.



> Is there a setting I've not yet found


Maybe it is to press [M] twice in quick succession!


----------

